

A Decade at the Fruit Company (Building Safari at Apple) - tosh
http://vimeo.com/110571205

======
tosh
If you have time to watch this talk it is a great mix of inside baseball,
anecdotes and a gripping tale of how WebKit and Safari came to be.

